# (Closed) Plucky is crafting Street Piano! Leif is here aswell! Free entry!



## MartijnE (Apr 24, 2020)

No entry fee, however donations in any form (spare diys, catalogue service for items on my WISHLIST, materials, IGB or NMT) are always welcome! Just drop them on the beach (except for the catalogue service, then leave me a message please ^^)
Feel free to wander around the island and check out shops.

Leif has the following bushes and flowers:
Azalea P/W
Hydrangen B/P
Mums and Lilies

*Dodo code: ------*
_Due high demand I will remove the code from the main post sometime, when that happens leave a post below and I'll send you the code on your turn!_

I'll be afk for the most of the time, but I'll let you all know when Plucky is finished.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Apr 24, 2020)

Can I please come for Leif?


----------



## MartijnE (Apr 24, 2020)

Jessy_Azran said:


> Can I please come for Leif?


Sure! Dodo code is in the first message


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 24, 2020)

may i visit for the recipe?


----------



## Sloom (Apr 24, 2020)

I may visit in a second to quickly nab some bushes from leif!


----------



## AmyK (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm currently busy in the kitchen, but I'd love to drop by in a bit. If your island is still open by then and not too crowded. 

Would you like holly shrubs? Leif sells them on my island atm and I'd gladly bring some for you if you want any.


----------



## Kelani (Apr 24, 2020)

I will stop by for the recipe and the mum flowers


----------



## MartijnE (Apr 24, 2020)

AmyK said:


> I'm currently busy in the kitchen, but I'd love to drop by in a bit. If your island is still open by then and not too crowded.
> 
> Would you like holly shrubs? Leif sells them on my island atm and I'd gladly bring some for you if you want any.


Sure! Feel free to bring some with you ^^ I'll probably have my island open for awhile (even after Raymond is done) so that's fine, take your time!


----------



## AmyK (Apr 24, 2020)

Sound great, thank you! I'll show up as soon as I can... ^-^


----------



## shfq (Apr 24, 2020)

Hii would love drop by for hydrangeas! Will tip


----------



## MartijnE (Apr 24, 2020)

shfq said:


> Hii would love drop by for hydrangeas! Will tip


Sure come whenever you like!


----------



## Moonliet (Apr 24, 2020)

Ooo, may I visit you? And would you like pink camellia starts? ☺


----------



## MartijnE (Apr 24, 2020)

Moonliet said:


> Ooo, may I visit you? And would you like pink camellia starts? ☺


Sure, yea bring some if you like ^^


----------



## Draco (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi can I stop by.


----------



## MartijnE (Apr 24, 2020)

Draco said:


> Hi can I stop by.


Sure! It's a bit busy at the moment, so it might take awhile to get thru!


----------



## AmyK (Apr 24, 2020)

I guess typing here is faster than waiting for the right moment in game, haha.
Didn't know how many holly shrubs you wanted, so I just brought 30 and hope you can use them. 

Sorry to the two of you who were waiting at Raymond's house! I didn't mean to jump the queue. As you can (hopefully) tell by my ratings, that's not how I roll. You hadn't moved, so I thought you had already gotten your recipe. Gonna take my spot in line for Leif and wait now.


----------



## jcar (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi! Can i come visit??


----------



## chips_523 (Apr 24, 2020)

Hello, can I visit?


----------



## MartijnE (Apr 24, 2020)

jcar said:


> Hi! Can i come visit??





chips_523 said:


> Hello, can I visit?


Yes, I'll pm you both the dodo code in a bit! Some are leaving now


----------



## Draco (Apr 24, 2020)

Ty  for letting me hop over seemed crazy. Liked the city and island mix theme you had was nice landscaping .


----------



## Joycekhy (Apr 24, 2020)

Hello may I can

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020

Co


Joycekhy said:


> Hello may I can


come


----------



## MartijnE (Apr 24, 2020)

Joycekhy said:


> Hello may I can
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020
> 
> ...


Sure dodo code is in the first post!


----------



## Mari_AC (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi! May I come over ?


----------



## MartijnE (Apr 24, 2020)

Mari_AC said:


> Hi! May I come over ?


Sure thing!


----------



## animal_hunter (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi may i come over too?


----------



## MartijnE (Apr 24, 2020)

animal_hunter said:


> Hi may i come over too?


Ofcourse! Everyone is welcome!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020

I'm not sure if Raymond is still crafting if anyone could let me know that would be nice ^^ I'm in Pluckies house to keep her going on the Street Piano. 
If the island is crowed I'll remove the dodo code from the main post, until it slows down.


----------



## Cart492 (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi, can I please come?


----------



## MartijnE (Apr 24, 2020)

Cart492 said:


> Hi, can I please come?


Sure, code is back in the main post!


----------



## Cart492 (Apr 24, 2020)

Cart492 said:


> Hi, can I please come?


And I cannot find the dodo code, please send it to me


----------



## RandomSanity (Apr 24, 2020)

I'd love to visit when there is room!


----------



## MartijnE (Apr 24, 2020)

RandomSanity said:


> I'd love to visit when there is room!


I PM'd you the code


----------



## mitsuko- (Apr 24, 2020)

if he’s still crafting i’d like to come!


----------



## rebornking (Apr 24, 2020)

Can I come please? I have the garbage bin


----------



## Adnilebq (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi! Would love to visit if your villager still crafting street piano


----------



## MartijnE (Apr 24, 2020)

Adnilebq said:


> Hi! Would love to visit if your villager still crafting street piano


Sure, dodo code is in the main post!


----------



## shfq (Apr 24, 2020)

Hii again, just dropping the screenshot we took earlier, sorry took so long, i fall asleep right after that, lol, it was a good session and nice island you had there!


----------



## MartijnE (Apr 24, 2020)

shfq said:


> Hii again, just dropping the screenshot we took earlier, sorry took so long, i fall asleep right after that, lol, it was a good session and nice island you had there! View attachment 247350


Thanks for posting the screenshot! The session is still goin but now for the Street piano, I think Plucky was overwhelmed by the line and decided to show off!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020

Alright I'll end the session here, none seems to be interrested anymore! Thanks every for visiting me! Enjoy your new DIY(s) and more stuff you could get on Tynsterdam!


----------



## MartijnE (Apr 24, 2020)

LOL probs to the one who found a way to bypass my fenching XD I've found the spot trough


----------

